# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: STORY TiME v2 - DEMO [EXE]

## Kiekoes

Hi everyone, I made a demo of my game, STORY TiME v2.

You can download it here: Download from MediaFire

I'm having some troubles making the game. If you have the time, please look in this: http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?686479

----------


## abubasil

this is really nice one.
you look smart enough to handle my one (game) better than I do..
see my cartoon maker post...it was better to call it story time as you do..

----------


## Kiekoes

> this is really nice one.
> you look smart enough to handle my one (game) better than I do..
> see my cartoon maker post...it was better to call it story time as you do..


Thanks! If you'd like, there's a final finished version of the game here: http://storytime.netii.net/

I'll take a look at your game!

----------


## abubasil

Hello Again
I thought this link  (murder)
http://gametop.com/download-free-gam...-murder-in-ny/
will help you enhance your game
I have this suggestion..instead of using command buttons for (look around) place virtual areas to the right and left of the room pic and kitchen pic ... once the mouse of the user exceed them (that means when mouse position > picture.width another picture will show up as if the camera turned right and VV when the direction to the left...)
Good luck

----------


## abubasil

and this ?
http://server6.miniclip.ro/Joc/Logic...imsonroom.html

----------

